# SW Forum - Ice Updates



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Just for the guys wondering about Kiser, CJ , Eastwood, Sycamore and a few places south of there. Lets update this topic in the SW forum so we can maximize our handful of days down here in the deep south.  

I am 15 miles West of Dayton and a few minutes ago, checked my pond, it was at 2.5" so I think me and Dinkbuster may give it a shot tomorrow, we are close!!! Be careful out there guys!

Salmonid


----------



## River Anglin (Feb 18, 2008)

Not that anyone would want to ice fish here, but there is no open water on the GMR in Troy from the dam upstream. The faster water below the dam is open and I don't know about downstream from that.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Dinkbuster came over to show me a few tricks today on my new pond. Ice was about 2.5-3" and extreme caution was used. We never got any closer then about 15 feet and treaded lightly. Had ice picks and ropes ready if needed.
Dink ( Mike) was the test subject, here he is drilling a few test holes and searching for fish. 










Here he is landing the first fish from my pond and his first from the ice this year, not a whopper but always a good start.










A little close up of the whopper










and here I am with a little nicer one which was my first ever off the ice so I was pumped.










In all we took a half dozen or so and the last couple were bigger then the ones in the picture and very fat which is good to see since these guys were stocked at 2-4" this past June.

We drilled about 8 holes and found them roaming so we would get one then wait a while and then get another one, had to search around for them, most wer up about 3 feet in about 9-10 feet of water and all came on glow jigs tipped with waxies. 

Too bad it started raining on us as the sun went down and by tomorrow the ice will be questionable again. Thanks again to Mike for showing me a few good tricks to help me catch my first fishes.

Thought everyone would enjoy the ice pics. Enjoy.
Salmonid


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Salmonid.....thanks for the pic. share......and I detect the pride of catching YOUR FIRST/FROM YOUR POND.....To which I reply......I think that is blast and glad you shared those moments with us......Also glad your on your way to being a seasoned "ICER"..............Happy Holidays to you........Jon Sr. Keep at it.


----------



## jimnrg (Aug 6, 2008)

Congrats on your new pond and may it bring you and yours years of happiness


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

Awesome fishing man!! Glad to see the pond's doing well


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

Way to go! Congratulation!
________
Live Sex


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Nice Report
Back to the subject 
Anyone wanna give me a CJ update? 
Any ice at all-whats the marina like if possible? Thanks


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Very cool guys.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

CJ Brown is back to soft water again..............Doc


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

it is gonna be 65 degrees sat, I hope this stinking ice melts and stays away!


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

very nice to be on the ice again, one of my earliest ice expeditions! too bad we didnt take pics of the bigger fish, we both caught some whoppers. i am still shocked as to how fast 'gills grow! its still early for ice on the bigger lakes like Eastwood, CJ, Kiser, etc. eagerly awaiting reports of good ice!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Thanks for the update doc


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Just an update, my pond Just West of Dayton, as of 3:00 pm on Thursday, the 15th, had exactly 2" of clear ice under 1 " of powder snow. Were close, with polar arctic temps the next two days with heavy winds, looks like this Sunday will be perfect to get out on the ice and fish around the bundle of trees I submerged a few weeks ago into 10' of water. Report is for WNW Winds at 8 MPH and highs near 25. 

Salmonid


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm hoping to be fishing on CC Saturday morning. Looking to get into some crappie! If the ice isn't good there I will be moving to a private pond outside of Springboro. 

I'm the surprised that the ice is only two inches thick, I was going to guess that by now it would have been 3+. Tonight's frigid weather should be enough to add an inch of ice, another 1/2 tomorrow, 3/4 tomorrow night and we're looking at 4+ by Saturday! At least that is what I'm hoping for.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah, I was expecting it to be thicker also which is why I posted that info. I was on it out in about 3 feet of water when I punched the test hole, I use a wood maul and cut a 6" square and pull out the chunk and get a accurate measurement on it. With snow cover, it hasnt helped the ice making so everyone needs to know it may not be as thick as one hoped for, I still think by Sunday it will be good, Ill post again tomorrow afternoon and try to monitor how much more ice we get overnight with the below zero temps.

Salmonid


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

ice was 3 inches at best at Possum Creek Metro-Park, mostly between 2 and 2-1/2 inches thick! this place usually freezes up really fast and thick. man it was scary but we managed. snow cover must have kept it from freezing thicker this weekend.


----------



## Fishinfreak (Oct 12, 2004)

Hit a pond this morning for a couple hrs.Ice is 4-4.5 inches in the cincy area i fished. Caught a few bluegill and one nice crappie.


----------



## Day81 (Jun 27, 2008)

what part of cincy?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice fish Randy, both the big gills and the crappie!
I just checked my pond again and now am up to exactly 3" of ice, with about 3" of snow over it. Im about to shovel the whole pond to see if I can get another inch out of before the warm up on Thursday.  
I think I am gonna hit it tomorrow with either Dinkbuster or Pendogg
Will post results good or bad.

Folks, with the snow covering ice over a lot of the SW area, be careful out there!

Salmonid


----------



## Fishinfreak (Oct 12, 2004)

Day81 said:


> what part of cincy?


I`m fishing in a farm pond on the westside of town. I did hear today that both Miami Whitewater and Sharon Woods are open for ice fishing.Heading to MWW in the morning for a few hrs.Ice was around 5-5.5 inches today.We dont have the snow on the ground and that is help make about an inch a day.Looks like its going to stay for awhile.


----------



## Day81 (Jun 27, 2008)

sweet. i think I will try to hit MWW tomorrow after school.


----------



## powerstrokethis (Mar 17, 2008)

i would love to get out and do some ice fishing i would just want to go with someone who knows what they are doing so if anyone is up for going out let me know im from north of cincy not too far from mww.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Eastwood is good to go. Ive seen guys out on the middle of it the past few days.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I went out again this afternoon to my pond and took the gear with me this time vs the auger only. I spent about an hour over top the bundled ceder trees I dropped in to about 10 feet of water about a month ago. Ice was 4+" and never made a pop while I was on it. I tried getting both Dinkbuster and Pendogg66 to come over since Im not to hip on fishing by myself being new to this ice fishing thing, anyways, I tied a rope to myself and to the base of the dock, put my ice picks around my neck and headed out, dug the hole, set up with a glow mousie jig and tipped with a wax worm and lowered to the bottom, while i was getting the kinks out of the line I missed a hit, so proceeded to drop it right back down and within a few seconds had this nice guy ( 7.5") on.









so I put the same bait back down and managed to take another slightly larger one









and proceeded over the next 45 minutes or so to miss many and take about 14-15 more of which all were identical except 1 that was about 5" and another at only 7" and then I got the best one of the day slightly over 8" but fat!








long story short, my first successful day of ice fishing and better yet on my own pond, fish were stocked 2-3" back in May and I fed them all year so I figure if I can get another 5" of growth on them next year, we will really have something to cheer about... I was hoping to get a Black crappie or a Yellow Perch but didnt, perhaps next time.

Bet you all know what Ill be doing tomorrow afternoon... ha ha

Salmonid


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Awesome job! I fished a pond near Springboro on Sunday. Ice was at 3" under the snow and in places where the snow blowed off it was 4 1/2" Amazing how the snow buffers ice making!

Anyways, I haven't fished this pond in a couple of years because after they redug it out there was nothing but dinks for years. I decided to head there after another pond was only producing dinks and managed to catch 10+ bluegills over 9" and another 20 over 8". I was surprised to say the least. The dink problem has gone away and the fish are good size now.


----------



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

Gonna give it a try tommorrow. Been fishing a local lake across the border with zero results. Dont know about the ice, but i checked it the same time i checked other waters, and it had identical ice, so it should be between 4-6 inches right now.
I bet this lake could a be a sleeper lake for big saugeyes and crappies.
Guess we'll see tomorrow!

:G


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

Nice job Salmonid.....this cabin fever is killing me, rivers to froze to float, I need to get out and find some action some where!!! I could deal with a handful of 5'' ers right now!

Had to edit as that didn't sound right...lol 5 inch gills that is!


----------



## rblake (May 12, 2005)

Whip out my big 5".


----------



## Boxingref_rick (Feb 8, 2005)

Hillbilly910 said:


> Gonna give it a try tommorrow. Been fishing a local lake across the border with zero results. Dont know about the ice, but i checked it the same time i checked other waters, and it had identical ice, so it should be between 4-6 inches right now.
> I bet this lake could a be a sleeper lake for big saugeyes and crappies.
> Guess we'll see tomorrow!
> 
> :G


Hey Hillbilly, did ya have any luck at Acton lake etc...


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

Salmonid, how cool is that!!! Anyone know the going rate for backhoe rentals?
________
GorgeousLily


----------



## ScottB (Apr 15, 2004)

I drove by Miami Whitewater today at lunch and saw a few holes drilled but no fisherman. Any reports from MWW? I have never fished MWW but I will probably give it a try this weekend. Any good bluegill or crappie in the lake?


----------



## Fishinfreak (Oct 12, 2004)

Fished MMW yesterday till noon and caught one little gill in deep water.Marked fish around the tree tops.But they wouldn`t bite. Went to a farm pond on the way home and caught these.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice Randy!! same farm pond as before?? 
Well went out today for about 1.5 hrs with Camon (BGrapala) and while the bite wasnt as good as yesterday, we got him onto his first ice fish!
Camon got 4-5 hybrid gills like the ones in the previous picture and I took 4-5 as well but the highlight came as Camon actualy caught one of my golden shiners, ( talk about a light biter!!) and I caught one of my ever growing channel cats 


















Sorry not a pig but gorgeous none the less. These were stocked in late May as 3-4" guys. I might mention hit hard, a heavy pulldown and was about 2 times the fight of the bigger gills so I was pumped.
Salmonid


----------



## Fishinfreak (Oct 12, 2004)

Mark hit a different pond. Hope i can get back to MWW on Saturday morning and try for a Blue Cat thru the ice. Just hope it will fit thru the hole.LOL


----------



## ScottB (Apr 15, 2004)

I saw the picture of your gills and you got my hopes up. Thanks for the info, we will probably still give MWW a try this weekend.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

hit the marina at CJ this evening for about the last hour of daylight... only one other guy was out there... got one little nibble on a homemade fly tipped with a spike in about 15' of water... ice is on very good in the areas I fished this evening... majority of the ice all around the marina looks to be in the 5-6" range


----------



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

Acton was a bust, most of the road through the park was closed, did drill a few at the beach, fished a little while, no bites.
ice was 5-6 inches, strong and clear, inch of snow.

Buddy of mine checked ceasar creek tonight, got 5+ where he was, sound like ice on for the weekend, barring rain.

HB


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

Hey Mark I just wanted to say thanks for lettin me come out and get my first ice fish and my first catch of '09!!! I had an awesome time, but then again I don't think one could ever have a bad time getting a line wet! I tried tipping that jig with gulp maggots and they seemed to actually work better than the waxies, if anyone wanted to know. Oh ps my name's Camon, prounounced like the Cayman islands. Thanks again!


----------



## nathani (Dec 29, 2008)

i cought these fish monday at a farm pond


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

was out on CJ today, ice is a solid 7+ inches on the Main Lake despite the past 3 days warm weather. imagine the Marina is much thicker


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

What we wanna know dink is did you catch anything


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

dinkbuster1 said:


> was out on CJ today, ice is a solid 7+ inches on the Main Lake despite the past 3 days warm weather. imagine the Marina is much thicker


the marina yesterday was around 5-6" in most spots...


----------



## ScottB (Apr 15, 2004)

Fished MWW for a couple hours this morning. A couple slight bites but no fish.


----------

